

Picplum launches Photo Printing API - lyime
https://www.picplum.com/developer

======
pearkes
What do you think made Picplum go the route of the consumer needing an
account?

As apposed to me just sending Picplum the customer's information, and having
the hard work (printing, mailing, etc.) be handled for me.

~~~
wcarss
You've upset my entire worldview by using the phrase "as apposed to". I
started off planning to say that 'apposed' is not a word, and that you've made
some sort of grievous error. I opened up multiple tabs, firing off google
searches looking for a "common errors" page or at least a definition of
"opposed" and the google page redirecting a search for "apposed" to it -- but
then your counterstroke hit.

Google returned "apposed" just fine, and gave its definition as "Place
(something) in proximity to or juxtaposition with something else."

Didn't faze me. "Google must just be reporting the error because it's crept
into common usage", I told myself. I went deeper.

Brian's corner of common errors speaks to this briefly[1], but in the context
of saying "I appose your decision", not in the context of the idiom. It also
mentions "as a pose to" where "as opposed to" is intended, and assumes
"opposed" instead of "apposed"[2].

I wandered into english-usage-debate forums and found that 'apposed' is
disliked for being rare, but not disallowed[3], and an interesting bit of
discussion came up about intentionally chosen differences[7] -- which do seem
detectable in the modern definitions: "place beside", versus "place against".
I also found discussion about british/american meanings for "as opposed to"
[4].

The online etymology dictionary ([5] and [6]) says that since the 14th and
15th century, these have been marginally separately derived words of ...
roughly identical meaning.

To sum up, through redundancy 'apposed' seems to have fallen out of favour in
contemporary english and taken on a nuanced definition to some of those who
still use it. If there were something for me to criticize about your usage it
would be that you've chosen a sentence that leans more toward "place against"
than "place beside", so the contemporary idiom to use "oppose" would likely
apply. But I think you could justify it if you want to. :)

[1] <http://public.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/appose.html>

[2] <http://public.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/more.html>

[3] [http://www.essayforum.com/grammar-usage-13/as-opposed-as-
app...](http://www.essayforum.com/grammar-usage-13/as-opposed-as-apposed-as-
apposed-19245/)

[4]
[http://www.englishforums.com/English/AsOpposedTo/hkvbq/post....](http://www.englishforums.com/English/AsOpposedTo/hkvbq/post.htm)

[5] <http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=oppose>

[6] <http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=appose>

[7]
[http://www.englishforums.com/English/AsOpposedToOrAsApposedT...](http://www.englishforums.com/English/AsOpposedToOrAsApposedTo/ncvpk/post.htm)

edit: I messed up the references pretty badly on my initial take.

~~~
pearkes
Thank you for both pointing that out and doing so in such an a well researched
way.

For the record, I would tend to agree with 'opposed', this was me just writing
with my ears. :)

------
Jun8
Do people order prints anymore? Judging from various online services and
service standsis at Costco, Walgteens, etc. they must be, but I don't see many
recent phptos and photo albums is definitely a thing of the past. Maybe
there's a small market fpr nicely produced photobooks. I haven't used my photo
printer in ages.

Am I totally off?

~~~
patio11
_Do people order prints anymore?_

Ask a simple question, get a simple answer: YES. Walgreens and Wal-Mart don't
have 40 square feet of prime retail space devoted to photo printing kiosks
just so they don't have to sweep the marginal flooring.

------
jarcoal
Nice work, but I think that a white-label API like Pwinty.com would be more
profitable.

------
khangtoh
So my users have to get a Picplum account before they can print?

------
rabidsnail
Add an affiliate program, and then you have something.

~~~
lyime
It's coming.

------
jansen
Great!! I've been googling for a printing api a couple months back. We're
going to play with it as well!

